# Canada, Take Our Illegal Aliens, Please!



## bush lover

Canadia, our socialist bleeding hearts to the North, should welcome illegal Mexican aliens, and give the 12 million in the heartless USA a new home and free healthcare and lots of welfare. Give them everything or you will be called racists.


http://www.canada.com/windsorstar/story.html?id=7556df41-f71a-43f2-9bf0-74e3b2772c5a&k=1836


----------



## midcan5

If they all leave how pray tell will corporate greed and avarice be able to take your job and make sure your kids grow to love working in MacDonald's or Walmart for chicken feed? All local jobs need to be given to non-union, minimum wage workers, and the rest outsourced so the corporate elite can make their millions, where have you been, boy! Sounds like you are not a member of Bush's base? Remember trickle down, just think trickle down, the crumbs will keep you happy.


----------



## Toro

The way the loonie is soaring past the greenback, it'll be Americans, not Mexicans, those across the northern border will be worrying about...


----------



## eots

I was  viviting construction contractor that went to Canada to become millionaire and his wife where arguing about her wanting to move back to L.A he pointed out he had made several million and that she did not work ,was 31 and just her personal portfolio was 750000 ,she responded "ya in PESOS" ! at that time a few years ago i think it was  something like 60 cents on the dollar she left with her money and a broke ass jamaican cook and opened a restaurant that failed...he who laughs last


----------



## Stephanie

I agree with Bush lover....
Please...


----------



## 007

bush lover said:


> Canadia, our socialist bleeding hearts to the North, should welcome illegal Mexican aliens, and give the 12 million in the heartless USA a new home and free healthcare and lots of welfare. Give them everything or you will be called racists.
> 
> 
> http://www.canada.com/windsorstar/story.html?id=7556df41-f71a-43f2-9bf0-74e3b2772c5a&k=1836



Looks like Canada will have to be printing everything in English, French, and now Spanish.

Yeah... git on up there to Canada illegals. You've pressed your luck too far here America, and we're about to turn up the heat.


----------



## Psychoblues

Wanna bet?




Pale Rider said:


> Looks like Canada will have to be printing everything in English, French, and now Spanish.
> 
> Yeah... git on up there to Canada illegals. You've pressed your luck too far here America, and we're about to turn up the heat.



I'm glad your ignorance is not shared but by only the equally as ignorant, pr.  Welcome to America, uh, the United States Of America, that is.


----------



## Nevadamedic

Pale Rider said:


> Looks like Canada will have to be printing everything in English, French, and now Spanish.
> 
> Yeah... git on up there to Canada illegals. You've pressed your luck too far here America, and we're about to turn up the heat.



We wont turn up the heat, if we did the Liberal's would go apeshit.


----------



## Psychoblues

The "ignorance" jamm was directed at you as well, nm.  Haven't I heard that you have your own site to run?  If so, as long as you're here your site must not be so good or you would be running it.  Why try to run this one?  I forgot, Pale Rider is co on your site isn't he?


----------



## watermark

bush lover said:


> Canadia, our socialist bleeding hearts to the North, should welcome illegal Mexican aliens, and give the 12 million in the heartless USA a new home and free healthcare and lots of welfare. Give them everything or you will be called racists.
> 
> 
> http://www.canada.com/windsorstar/story.html?id=7556df41-f71a-43f2-9bf0-74e3b2772c5a&k=1836



It would be a great help to their economy, I don't know why we'd want to give up such an asset though.


----------



## politicsezine

I think Canada needs to make some efforts on reducing poverty before they open the flood gates. We're already taking in huge numbers of immigrants anyway, but they're only settling in the major cities like Toronto. Yes, Canada needs more skilled labourers, but we're not doing enough to properly train and educate the people we already have. We need more college enrollment and more college graduates entering the workforce.


----------



## SW2SILVERQUASI

I wouldn't wish illegal aliens on my worst enemy....and Canada is our best friend. I must be somebody's worst enemy because I got these  illegal  twits and I haven't a clue what to do with  these murdering lying cheating scazwags. But, I can't call them Illegal, or aliens or put those two words  into one sentence without being  crucified as a NAZI antichrist or some thing. People doooo so love to exaggerate.  They don't like to acknowledge the facts when they  don't fit their pre-conceived ideals. Blame this, blame that....


----------



## Gurdari

NAFTA helped create these conditions of massive illegal immigration, just look at the subsidized imports that flooded Mexico and what happened to the farming society as more workers were pushe dof land they could no longer afford, went to the city, had no options and then headed North as a last hope... 

conditions, I might add, that give employers access to cheap, powerless workers who can be discarded or shipped back if the employer decides.


----------



## Said1

Gurdari said:


> NAFTA helped create these conditions of massive illegal immigration, just look at the subsidized imports that flooded Mexico and *what happened to the farming society as more workers were pushe dof land they could no longer afford, went to the city, had no options and then headed North as a last hope... *
> 
> conditions, I might add, that give employers access to cheap, powerless workers who can be discarded or shipped back if the employer decides.



Cheap, subsidized farm commodities flooded Mexico?


----------



## Said1

politicsezine said:


> I think Canada needs to make some efforts on reducing poverty before they open the flood gates. We're already taking in huge numbers of immigrants anyway, but they're only settling in the major cities like Toronto. Yes, Canada needs more skilled labourers, but we're not doing enough to properly train and educate the people we already have. We need more college enrollment and more college graduates entering the workforce.



Is college and university enrollment down that much? I had no idea. I haven't seen any recent studies.


----------



## SW2SILVERQUASI

Canadians have it made. They live in a  apartheid culture (French and English) and call it "diversity" already. They don't have to deal with say, 12 million wankers from some third world culture that simultaneously ignore immigrations laws, language or anything else   AND just happens to be south of the border in Wankertopia . That KEEP coming wether or not Canadians want them or accept  them.   Well, maybe they think that is what America  is....Try living next door to MEXICO, And consider yourself LUCKY ya  don't have any problems immigration wise, my northern brothers. You don't have a clue. WE respect  Canada, in the end . Mexicans don't respect   ANYTHING. Laws, immigration protocols,  honesty,  you name it. Nope. That is a sad fact. We can stick fairness up our anglo sphincters as far as these sneaks are concerned.  Viva La Reich, I mean Raza. Same difference.


----------



## catzmeow

I think that if we were wise, our government would start printing up comic books to help the undocumented make their way safely to Canada across the dangerous U.S.


----------



## WillowTree

before long this question of illegals will become moot.. The demoscrats are now beholden to the hispanic voter block and will grant amnesty to 30 million or so hispanics who will now become legal US citizens, and then they will be able to transfer their families in Mexico up..Hispanics are devout Catholics and do not have abortions so their numbers will grow.. Welcome the new majority..  there goes about 3/4 of those jobs obamalama promised cause most of those are jobs "Americans just won't do" the talking points are about to come true.. enjoy!


----------



## Luissa

WillowTree said:


> before long this question of illegals will become moot.. The demoscrats are now beholden to the hispanic voter block and will grant amnesty to 30 million or so hispanics who will now become legal US citizens, and then they will be able to transfer their families in Mexico up..Hispanics are devout Catholics and do not have abortions so their numbers will grow.. Welcome the new majority..  there goes about 3/4 of those jobs obamalama promised cause most of those are jobs "Americans just won't do" the talking points are about to come true.. enjoy!


you guys might want to read the other thread where they are moving back to Mexico because of our economy and will you guys be working in those hot climates picking apples, oranges, and whatever else now or cleaning hotel rooms? How about bulding homes in Vegas when it is 115 degrees outside?


----------



## catzmeow

Luissa27 said:


> you guys might want to read the other thread where they are moving back to Mexico because of our economy and will you guys be working in those hot climates picking apples, oranges, and whatever else now or cleaning hotel rooms? How about bulding homes in Vegas when it is 115 degrees outside?



Who do you think did those jobs BEFORE the exodus of 10-12 million illegals in the past 15 years?  Do you think that we ALWAYS had this many illegal immigrants here?  Who did those jobs?  Americans did them.  Or, legal immigrants.


----------



## Said1

SW2SILVERQUASI said:


> *Canadians have it made. They live in a  apartheid culture (French and English) *and call it "diversity" already. They don't have to deal with say, 12 million wankers from some third world culture that simultaneously ignore immigrations laws, language or anything else   AND just happens to be south of the border in Wankertopia . That KEEP coming wether or not Canadians want them or accept  them.   Well, maybe they think that is what America  is....Try living next door to MEXICO, And consider yourself LUCKY ya  don't have any problems immigration wise, my northern brothers. You don't have a clue. WE respect  Canada, in the end . Mexicans don't respect   ANYTHING. Laws, immigration protocols,  honesty,  you name it. Nope. That is a sad fact. We can stick fairness up our anglo sphincters as far as these sneaks are concerned.  Viva La Reich, I mean Raza. Same difference.


----------



## Gurdari

Said1 said:


> Cheap, subsidized farm commodities flooded Mexico?



Among other nations... it's part of the free market fallacy where nations play by different sets of rules (some rules for the strong - other rules for the weak).


----------



## Lisajean

We don't want them! We have enough, that come here from other countries, that expect the free ride!


----------



## Harry Dresden

catzmeow said:


> Luissa27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys might want to read the other thread where they are moving back to Mexico because of our economy and will you guys be working in those hot climates picking apples, oranges, and whatever else now or cleaning hotel rooms? How about bulding homes in Vegas when it is 115 degrees outside?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think did those jobs BEFORE the exodus of 10-12 million illegals in the past 15 years?  Do you think that we ALWAYS had this many illegal immigrants here?  Who did those jobs?  Americans did them.  Or, legal immigrants.
Click to expand...


could not have said it better Catz.....peoples memories seem to stop pre 1980 when it comes to the topic of illegal immigration,i know a handful of roofers,white guys who have been roofing in hundred degree weather for decades,and California always have had migrant farm workers pick their fruit,always will,......nothing new here.....


----------



## Againsheila

Luissa said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> before long this question of illegals will become moot.. The demoscrats are now beholden to the hispanic voter block and will grant amnesty to 30 million or so hispanics who will now become legal US citizens, and then they will be able to transfer their families in Mexico up..Hispanics are devout Catholics and do not have abortions so their numbers will grow.. Welcome the new majority..  there goes about 3/4 of those jobs obamalama promised cause most of those are jobs "Americans just won't do" the talking points are about to come true.. enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> you guys might want to read the other thread where they are moving back to Mexico because of our economy and will you guys be working in those hot climates picking apples, oranges, and whatever else now or cleaning hotel rooms? How about bulding homes in Vegas when it is 115 degrees outside?
Click to expand...


My friend has tourette's syndrome and has worked as a maid for many years.  She's been pushed out of two jobs by hispanics.  When they come in they take over and when times are bad, they cut the hours for the Americans, not the hispanics.  She found a job as a maid at an Indian casino and they started hiring hispanics.  Guess what?  She's been put on unpaid medical leave for a month because of her tourettes.  Yeah, like that's gonna get better in a month.  Nope, the hispanics are pushing her out again.  Why do you need a maid without tourettes?  It's not like she's dealing with the public, she's only cleaning rooms.  How is she suppose to live without a job?  What's more, because it's an Indian casino, I don't think she can sue them for breaking the law.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Againsheila said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> before long this question of illegals will become moot.. The demoscrats are now beholden to the hispanic voter block and will grant amnesty to 30 million or so hispanics who will now become legal US citizens, and then they will be able to transfer their families in Mexico up..Hispanics are devout Catholics and do not have abortions so their numbers will grow.. Welcome the new majority..  there goes about 3/4 of those jobs obamalama promised cause most of those are jobs "Americans just won't do" the talking points are about to come true.. enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> you guys might want to read the other thread where they are moving back to Mexico because of our economy and will you guys be working in those hot climates picking apples, oranges, and whatever else now or cleaning hotel rooms? How about bulding homes in Vegas when it is 115 degrees outside?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My friend has tourette's syndrome and has worked as a maid for many years.  She's been pushed out of two jobs by hispanics.  When they come in they take over and when times are bad, they cut the hours for the Americans, not the hispanics.  She found a job as a maid at an Indian casino and they started hiring hispanics.  Guess what?  She's been put on unpaid medical leave for a month because of her tourettes.  Yeah, like that's gonna get better in a month.  Nope, the hispanics are pushing her out again.  Why do you need a maid without tourettes?  It's not like she's dealing with the public, she's only cleaning rooms.  How is she suppose to live without a job?  What's more, because it's an Indian casino, I don't think she can sue them for breaking the law.
Click to expand...

she should be protected under the americans with disabilities act......she should get a lawyer.....something is not right there...


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Sorry, but we have enough illegals in Canada. Every third world country has just about sent their people here en masse and we are paying for it. I know what you can do for us is send us some money to help us look after these illegals until we can get rid of them, ourselves somehow.


----------



## Againsheila

feduptaxpayer said:


> Sorry, but we have enough illegals in Canada. Every third world country has just about sent their people here en masse and we are paying for it. I know what you can do for us is send us some money to help us look after these illegals until we can get rid of them, ourselves somehow.



Sorry, but you already get our drugs at a discount while we are paying full price.  Not fair.

Our taxes pay for more than 75% of the research costs for new drugs yet they sell those same drugs overseas (including in Canada) than what they charge American citizens for them and we're the ones that paid for the majority of the research we're the ones that should be getting the discount.  Pretty sad when our seniors travel to your country to get our drugs for less.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

SW2SILVERQUASI said:


> Canadians have it made. They live in a  apartheid culture (French and English) and call it "diversity" already. They don't have to deal with say, 12 million wankers from some third world culture that simultaneously ignore immigrations laws, language or anything else   AND just happens to be south of the border in Wankertopia . That KEEP coming wether or not Canadians want them or accept  them.   Well, maybe they think that is what America  is....Try living next door to MEXICO, And consider yourself LUCKY ya  don't have any problems immigration wise, my northern brothers. You don't have a clue. WE respect  Canada, in the end . Mexicans don't respect   ANYTHING. Laws, immigration protocols,  honesty,  you name it. Nope. That is a sad fact. We can stick fairness up our anglo sphincters as far as these sneaks are concerned.  Viva La Reich, I mean Raza. Same difference.





Canadians don't have it made. We have the same problem America is having. We are being flooded with a massive amount of third world immigration. About 80% of the immigrants coming into this country are from the third world. White people are doomed if they don't put a halt to it, now. White people are not having children like they use to while non-whites are. If this non-white immigration is allowed to continue then we will become a minority not only in North America but all the white countries, because they are having the same problem also. One would get the impression that this is being done deliberately but for what reason? The media always goes after anybody who speaksup for the white guy/gal but yet say nothing and actually encourage more non-white immigration. The controlled media caresless about old whitey and only seems to want to concern themselves with non-whiteys. This has nothing to do with racism but more with the instinct for survival, a trait that comes with all forms of life. Of course everyone should know as to who owns the media and Hollywood and that just may be just the problem. 

What say you, over?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Againsheila said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but we have enough illegals in Canada. Every third world country has just about sent their people here en masse and we are paying for it. I know what you can do for us is send us some money to help us look after these illegals until we can get rid of them, ourselves somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but you already get our drugs at a discount while we are paying full price.  Not fair.
> 
> Our taxes pay for more than 75% of the research costs for new drugs yet they sell those same drugs overseas (including in Canada) than what they charge American citizens for them and we're the ones that paid for the majority of the research we're the ones that should be getting the discount.  Pretty sad when our seniors travel to your country to get our drugs for less.
Click to expand...



I read a book written by Kevin Trudeau called "What they don't want you to know". It is a book about the big drug or pharma companies that like to continue pushing drugs and reap huge amounts of profit from them. Kevin's book tells everyone that you don't need to always rely on drugs but rather look for what is called "alternative medicines", and in the book it explains in simple terms that anyone can virtually correct any ailments they have just by avoiding certain foods that create harm to the body ie:sugar,meats and dietary foods or pills. Eat organic, drug companies hate that word. Organic foods have no chemicals in them. We are a nation of druggies and surgeries and all pushed by drug companies and doctors who make billions of dollars in profit at your expense and life. It's up to you, read and learn or else be a slave to the medical and drug industry. They like fools who won't take the time to learn and read about something new, something that may help extend people's lives and eliminate suffering, because that is the only way that they can make lots of money. Sick people are cash cows and the medical and drug industries need to keep people sick, not healthy. Billions have been spent on trying to find a cure for cancer. So, where is the cure? A cure will never be found because that would mean no profit. Hence, there will never be a cure. Cancer is a business and makes lot's of money for evil people who careless about life. Why is it that medical students learn very little about nutrition and learn more about drugs and surgery in medical schools, uhm?
Stop being a slave to these people. Become free from their grasp and stay and be healthy.


----------

